# keith haring



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Come altri importanti artisti del XX secolo, Keith Haring riesce con la sua opera (che è poi molto simile a lui, specchio delle sue scelte di vita e del suo modo di relazionarsi alle persone), a sovvertire idee preconcette, a far nascere riflessione là dove regna la staticità dell’opinione sicura o del luogo comune. La sua arma è un particolare tipo di provocazione “in seconda battuta”: non usa lo choc del nuovo, né del brutto o del ripugnante, né forme di straniamento più sottili, ma ci attira, ci avviluppa nelle spire delle sue opere, ci introduce nel loro rigoglioso e gaio movimento, poi sottilmente ci conduce per sentieri sempre meno “sicuri”, in cui mostri sessuali multiaccessoriati strizzano l’occhio, fra raggi di amore e minacce radioattive. La fluidità del suo segno è un elemento chiave. La 

	
	
		
		
	


	




natura ambigua dei suoi racconti per alfabeti di segni-figure è un aspetto che è già stato esposto (da Haring stesso, nei _Diari_) e indagato, ma che qui interessa recuperare. La vita e l’opera di Haring sono composte da una sostanza fluida, instabile, che tende a trasbordare e a trasformarsi da una qualità nel suo contrario, come lo schema-disco volante qui accanto suggerisce. Sostituite le disgiuntive con altrettante “e”, e tutto va a posto.


*Chiaro o oscuro?
La prima impressione è quasi giusta*

Per uno che voleva essere semplice, comprensibile a tutti, erede dell’iconografia pop, del fumetto e della capacità comunicativa di Warhol, Keith Haring a una prima occhiata appare perfettamente coerente alla premessa: cani, bambini, dollari, televisioni, gioco, colore. Ma è solo la prima occhiata. Subito dopo, la curiosità ci spinge a indagare i percorsi narrativi pieni di trabocchetti, e ci si rende conto che la danza dei suoi personaggi non definisce affatto un senso univoco [1]. Appena si approfondisce la questione, non solo questa seconda impressione è confermata, ma si scopre anche che per raggiungere gli obiettivi sopra citati l’artista pare aver scelto strade assai tortuose, mescolando comportamenti, geometrie, composizioni, archetipi, colori e iconografie che denunciano una somma di conoscenze molto vasta e stratificata, da Dubuffet alle scritture mesoamericane, dalla pop art alla maschera africana, passando attraverso una riflessione sulla semiotica, su Christo, Picasso, Klee, Léger e tutta la solita lunga fila di nomi che da molti è già stata snocciolata e che hanno ispirato e guidato la sua evoluzione artistica.
Infine, una volta accettato il “nonsense” che è alla base del suo humour, possiamo abbandonarci senza alcuna difficoltà alla comprensione creativa del suo universo ilare-grottesco, gioioso e doloroso specchio del mondo. Per dirla alla Goleman [2], per capire Haring ci vuole l’intelligenza emotiva. Così è l’arte, del resto.
Il paradosso, come altre figure dell’arte tese a creare straniamento e ad aprire varchi al dubbio, là dove meno uno se li aspetta, sembra caratterizzare costitutivamente vari aspetti del suo lavoro. 
Per rimanere al “semplice” livello iconografico, fra le rare opere di Haring che presentano un significato più chiaro e univoco spiccano quelle accompagnate da un titolo o uno slogan, come _Silence_=_death_, divenuta il motto-logo di ACT-UP [3]. Quando l’opera è legata a un messaggio sociale o politico urgente, che deve risultare assai chiaro, come in una pubblicità-progresso, Haring accetta di fare, molto naturalmente, ciò che altrimenti evita in ogni modo: fornire al pubblico una sola possibilità di lettura. 
Per il resto, appunto, gli interessa di più confondere le acque, porre domande, stimolare riflessione [4]. A partire dai _subway drawings_, fino a opere come alcuni _untitled_ che, soprattutto intorno alla metà degli anni Ottanta, sciorinano grovigli di demoni e dèi nel più stupefacente e illeggibile _horror vacui_, Haring si diverte a raccontare storie con molti capi e molte code, croci e piramidi che mutano di segno da una lettura all’altra.
La semplicità sta invece solitamente nelle tinte piatte, nei tratti semplificati delle figure, nell’immediatezza di un linguaggio che richiama fumetti e disegni animati. Tuttavia, non è la semplicità in sé a determinare le qualità di vicinanza e di dialogo immediato con lo spettatore, che fanno di Haring un artista “popolare”. È piuttosto una questione di “impatto”, determinato da vari fattori quali dimensioni, colori, collocazione delle opere e, soprattutto, esibizione diretta del fare artistico in pubblico. Modo di lavorare e impatto sulla gente per Haring fanno tutt’uno: fin dall’inizio cerca di avere un pubblico nel momento del lavoro [5], con il quale iniziare da subito un’interazione e un confronto che potenzialmente prosegue a opera terminata, grazie a quell’ambiguità e molteplicità interpretativa di cui si è già detto. Niente di nuovo, alla fine degli anni Settanta: dada docet – come sempre. Già vent’anni prima Pollock cominciava a esibirsi, per quanto con qualche dubbio, e solo davanti alla cinepresa o alla macchina fotografica; da allora è tutto un susseguirsi di artisti sempre più consapevoli del valore del procedimento, dell’arte come work in progress più che come collezione di oggetti, come spettacolo del fare e soprattutto dell’interagire: con il tempo, lo spazio, il caso e il pubblico. Per Haring diventa l’elemento che rifonda il ruolo dell’artista.
Oggi che Haring manca da sedici anni, e la sua morte ci ha sottratto prematuramente la dimensione performativa della sua opera, sono ancora le dimensioni, le collocazioni, i materiali, i colori, più ancora che le forme leggibili a testimoniare di un modo di procedere diretto e vicino a noi. Ritrovarlo all’interno di una grande mostra istituzionale, quale _The Keith Haring Show_ [6], trasmette immediatamente il senso di scollamento fra la modalità espositiva tradizionale e il tipo di arte cui ci troviamo davanti: sono in massima parte lavori refrattari alla cornice, ambigui rispetto al loro posizionamento ideale. Dove stanno meglio, in museo o per strada, in una discoteca, in una scuola [7]? 


*Fluido o schematico?*

Se il paradosso è generalmente un procedimento schematico, semplice, chiaro proprio nel suo meccanismo che mira a confondere, Haring sta invece dalla parte della fluidità, del sinuoso, dell’ambiguo. 
Pur lavorando “contro l’opinione corrente”, le sue opere prendono, in effetti, forme assai diverse da quella del paradosso. La cultura poetica, visiva e pittorica cui attinge è intrisa di debiti mediati e immediati nei confronti del surrealismo [8]. Nei _Diari_ annota con interesse una visita a una esposizione di Magritte [9], l’autore del paradosso meta-pittorico di _Ceci n’est pas une pipe_. Ma al paradosso Haring preferisce altri procedimenti, in modo da indurre, più che uno sbigottimento divertito che provoca un mutar d’opinione, una confusione sui termini e un porsi domande – qual è questa opinione corrente? e come mutarla? – costringendoci ad acrobazie interpretative senza fine. Allora non di paradosso si tratta, ma di fluidità, di mettere su carta o su parete la vita, il suo movimento contraddittorio e conflittuale, l’energia multiforme che è “il” soggetto di Haring. Il paradosso impone il passaggio attraverso lo stereotipo: l’opera che ne fa uso può anche evitare di andare in direzione di una semplice opinione contraria, proponendo un’apertura di possibilità, ma rimarrà sempre legata, percettivamente, al luogo comune sottinteso nell’immagine di partenza, posizionandosi inoltre all’interno di una riproposizione sistematica di uno schema dato e conosciuto, invito a una presa di posizione che tende comunque a rimanere all’interno di una polarità binaria ideologica e reattiva. Un sistema quanto mai efficace, ma che espone a due rischi: la noia e la semplificazione. Come ben descritto da Giorgio Verzotti (in un saggio teso a evidenziare proprio la capacità di Haring di spostarsi dagli schemi di stampo patriarcale) [10], Haring riesce a creare un’iconografia legata alla sessualità e in particolare all’omosessualità evitando di cadere nel gioco sugli stereotipi, non solo preferendo il cut-up al paradosso, ma tenendosi ben lontano anche dall’estetismo _camp_ assai diffuso fra gli artisti omosessuali. Anche quest’ultimo, che dei luoghi comuni si serve non attraverso lo choc percettivo del paradosso, ma mirando all’effetto liberatorio dell’appropriazione rigenerante, corre il rischio di indurre un senso di stanchezza e di stucchevolezza legati alla semplice ripetitività e allo schematismo del metodo. Al contrario, la ripetizione di segni e personaggi nei dipinti di Haring si pone nel segno di un movimento caotico che evita la rigidità di una struttura semantica, ed anziché stancare stimola ogni volta a un’osservazione fluida, elastica, non costretta all’interno di un andirivieni mentale fra due poli.
Come abbiamo visto, i lavori come _Silence_=_death_ indicano che Haring utilizza anche strutture visive dal significato chiaro, in momenti particolari della sua vita, come se la velocità narrativa in alcuni momenti rallentasse e un frammento improvvisamente messo a fuoco si distaccasse dallo sfondo che nel frattempo continua a muoversi. Opere come _Micheal Stewart - USA for Africa_ ambiscono a una chiarezza legata alle circostanze specifiche: sono come frasi ritagliate da un racconto variegato nel quale si sono dette e si diranno molte altre cose sui conflitti razziali o sull’abuso di potere, ma che qui vanno intese come un puro grido di dolore e di denuncia. Altre volte, come nei _Ten commandments_, la presenza di un titolo diviene solo una scusa per ordinare la narrazione. Ma questa serie è interessante anche per osservare il caso in cui Haring sceglie di riordinare la struttura formale e narrativa in forme apparentemente semplici e univocamente leggibili. In realtà, tuttavia, l’opera rimane aperta: è cristiano o usa uno schema cristiano-giudaico in senso universale? Che cosa vi rimane della morale cristiana, a parte la constatazione dell’esistenza del “male”? Chi sono i buoni e chi sono i cattivi? L’unica cosa certa è che Haring aderisce alla necessità di esprimere l’esistenza di un’etica universale, ma come sempre rinuncia a definirla “nei dettagli”. 
Chiarezza e fluidità sono elementi spesso compresenti: a partire dai _Subway drawings_, nei quali Haring insiste sulla riquadratura dello spazio destinato alla pubblicità in metropolitana, incorniciandolo ulteriormente con il gesso: si ricollega alla vignetta ed enuncia una volontà di comunicazione immediata. Al tempo stesso, crea un collegamento fra i vari “pezzi” attraverso il ripetersi di schemi e personaggi, senza implicare una sequenza particolare, ma con un gioco di rimandi che invita a una lettura secondo percorsi molteplici e variamente combinabili. Da qui l’impressione, davanti a un lavoro, di cogliere un frammento di un flusso più ampio: e come in una monade in ogni singolo frammento rivediamo il flusso. L’opera di Haring sembra condividere la natura rizomatica che Deleuze e Guattari contrappongono alla logica binaria, l’invenzione di una lingua visiva per certi aspetti “presignificante” o anche “controsignificante”, affine all’appropriazione, in un contesto urbano occidentale, di una ritmica danza di derivazione tribale nella quale l’individualità annega in favore della compartecipazione [11].

Dal punto di vista delle narrazioni, fluidità si avvicina quindi ad ambiguità e apertura, a relatività dei segni rispetto al contesto ma ancor di più rispetto a un flusso ampio e instabile. Dal punto di vista della forma simbolica, la fluidità e varietà della linea di Haring trasmette all’occhio in maniera anche più immediata e semplice alcuni motivi fondamentali: la vita come tensione dinamica verso la libertà e verso la comunicazione fra gli esseri viventi, l’energia sessuale e creativa che è alla base di questo movimento, l’essere parte di un tutto e mezzo di trasmissione, l’influenza fra le parti, il ciclo e l’eterno ritorno che mettono in contatto passato, presente e futuro. Fluido è anche – ebbene sì, paradossalmente – l’aspetto di ordine e rigore musicale, tanto più sorprendente in quanto generato (di solito) da un disporsi apparentemente caotico e in parte casuale dei segni, una danza tribale di linee che sembrano voler prendere, anche in questo, le distanze dall’occidente “bianco” [12].
Per finire, la fluidità sta nella rimessa in questione che le opere di Haring fanno della natura stessa dell’arte: non è questa la sede per tornare ad approfondire temi già analizzati da altri, ma si possono nominare ad esempio la continuità fra icona e astrazione, fra pittura e decorazione, fra l’artista commerciale e quello che si oppone alle leggi di mercato, fra alto e basso, strada e museo [13].
In tutti questi ambiti Haring assume una posizione di equilibrio attivo, ancora una volta di fluidità: il mercato non va negato ma bisogna tentare di correggerlo, le categorie di giudizio non vanno eliminate ma rese più mobili, il bene e il male sono relativi ma esistono, tragedia e speranza sono inscindibili ma ciò non esenta nessuno dal tentare sempre di mettersi “dalla parte giusta”.


*Stile personale o comunicazione globale?*

La fluidità-ambiguità del lavoro di Haring e il suo interesse per la comunicazione spingono a definire ulteriormente la posizione assunta dall’artista rispetto al postmoderno, al “pensiero debole”, nonché agli aspetti positivi e negativi del discorso ambiguo e ambivalente che pervade di sé la comunicazione massmediatica. Ci si limiterà qui a qualche breve spunto di riflessione.
Abbiamo notato più sopra l’interesse per Magritte. Dell’artista belga, a Haring interessano i procedimenti, lo “stile” più che i contenuti [14]: quest’affermazione contenuta nei _Diari_ a prima vista può apparire curiosa, visto che Magritte è un interprete della scelta operata da alcuni surrealisti di rinunciare a uno stile personale per concentrarsi sui meccanismi del pensiero, e precorre l’analoga scelta pop di ridurre al minimo la presenza della “mano” dell’artista per concentrarsi sui meccanismi della comunicazione di massa. Proprio al contrario di Haring, per il quale non il medium, ma “il messaggio è il messaggio”, e la coppia stile-contenuto sembra avere ancora un senso.
Tuttavia, a ben vedere, Haring identifica lo “stile” di Magritte proprio con i procedimenti di accostamento spiazzante che utilizza. Stile, effettivamente, è un concetto che difficilmente scompare del tutto, piuttosto, come nel caso di Magritte, muta di significato. Anziché definire una peraltro misteriosa espressione visibile dell’intelligenza estetica, dell’interiorità e della sensibilità dell’artista, com’è ad esempio per Pollock, lo stile per Magritte è uno strumento oggettivo, scelto “a freddo”, serve al messaggio: leggibilità, pittura come illustrazione, disvelamento semplice e ben illuminato di ciò che è misterioso. Il fatto che il messaggio coincida nelle intenzioni con un “medium” da portare alla luce (l’inconscio, il suo funzionamento più ancora che i suoi contenuti) non impedisce a Haring di sentirsi vicino all’artista belga: per entrambi, lo stile cessa di essere espressione di individualità e diventa strumento di efficacia comunicativa.
La riduzione della ricerca stilistica, pur con diverse finalità e caratteri, serpeggia in molta pittura contemporanea, anche nel kitsch di Kenny Scharf con il suo “surrealismo pop” o nell’opera, tenuta in grande considerazione da Haring, di George Condo, che in molti lavori, proprio a partire dall’assenza di ricerca di innovazione stilistica, ripercorre temi e iconografie appartenenti alle epoche più disparate della storia dell’immagine, puntando sulla complessità psicologica e sull’ambiguità delle figure.
Tuttavia, pur nella riduzione dell’ego dell’artista Haring non condivide certi aspetti più “freddi” di molti contemporanei, ma mantiene un ideale romantico, che gli impone la ricerca dello stile più efficace possibile. Isolato da ogni movimento o corrente, pur partecipando del clima di ritorno alla pittura e alla figurazione che investe gli anni ’80, è più vicino all’art brut di Dubuffet e all’action painting che alla bad painting dei suoi anni, tendente a riportare tutto all’interno della riflessione sul sistema artistico e sullo statuto dell’arte. La scelta stilistica per Haring non ha niente a che vedere con l’uso provocatorio del ‘cattivo gusto’: il suo kitsch è parte di un gioco tribale, psichedelico, da discoteca, non serve a spiazzare o provocare il pubblico con figure rozze o materiali sporchi [15]. Né gli appartiene l’aspetto più freddo e concettuale della pop art: certo Haring è anzitutto un “artista-centrifuga”, per sua stessa ammissione, che digerisce e ricompone in nuove formule grandi quantità di stimoli visivi. Ma nonostante molti punti in comune con Warhol (il riciclo di immagini di varia provenienza, l’obiettivo di una comunicazione “per tutti”, efficace e intensa, i colori industriali e le tinte piatte, l’importanza assegnata alla riproducibilità dei motivi su scala industriale e su oggetti di basso costo, il legame con i fumetti e i cartoni animati), Haring non è pop. È bensì una sorta di uomo-macchina ma soprattutto in un’accezione spirituale, come specchio-digeritore di stimoli visivi con la missione di produrre grandi quantità di opere, possibilmente a grande metratura, per dare al pubblico un messaggio e coinvolgerlo in un confronto condiviso sui temi che ritiene urgenti [16].
La narrazione, nella sua pittura, è aperta, ma evita di dissolvere il significato, come evita il puro gioco di smascheramento del vuoto sottostante alla comunicazione: per Haring l’arte non deve scoprire il vuoto ma riflettere il pieno, un pieno in espansione simile alla condivisione collettiva di energia in un concerto rock. Lo stile per Haring sta fra la ricerca d’impatto e di efficacia e lo sfruttamento di tutte le potenzialità di una linea che “unisce”: non è semplice specchio della “comunicazione”, ma uno stile “per” la comunicazione, che viene dal passato e proietta sul presente la sua luce inglobando i più svariati elementi di impatto, narrazione, seduzione, dialogo, interrogazione e stimolo che un artista possa offrire al suo pubblico [17].
In sintesi, la pittura come meta-linguaggio autoriflessivo gli interessa relativamente: il messaggio, per quanto ricco di ambiguità, è più importante.


*Haring narratore-mago*

Tornando a Warhol, di cui Haring si dichiara erede pur prendendone più volte le distanze, li accomuna l’essere entrambi artisti della comunicazione, ma Warhol, a dispetto e anzi proprio grazie alla tecnica in parte meccanica che usa (la serigrafia), è in un certo senso più “pittore”, le sue opere si rivolgono all’occhio, lavorano sul gioco di inconsapevolezza e consapevolezza insito nella percezione visiva, mettono in moto un gioco di riflessione a partire da uno spostamento degli elementi della comunicazione visiva tale da renderne visibile il funzionamento “normale”. Haring, pur intriso di pittura, è anzitutto un narratore. La sua pittura eredita caratteristiche dell’espressionismo astratto, del minimalismo e dell’arte concettuale filtrandole anzitutto come strumenti utili a ottenere l’impatto visivo, a produrre un effetto forte e coinvolgente sullo spettatore, per spingerlo più addentro nelle sue storie. La sua pittura-come-decorazione non ha la stessa valenza dei _Flowers_ di Warhol che ricoprono intere pareti come carte da parati. Decorare per Haring è un atto più antico e ricondotto alle origini del suo significato più profondo. Decorare serve a creare uno spazio che interagisce con chi si muove in esso e produce un effetto psichico [18]. Similmente, le figure che Haring presenta sono concepite per veicolare significati e non per rivelare procedimenti comunicativi.
Un altro semplice confronto si può fare con il cinema. Si è osservato più sopra come queste narrazioni funzionino in maniera a-logica e anzi abbiano fra i loro obiettivi proprio la destrutturazione del discorso binario patriarcale. La narrazione di Haring è evidentemente assai dissimile da quella hollywoodiana. Il mondo non viene dato in una lettura trasparente, non vi è alcuna “prospettiva come forma simbolica” di un ordine costituito e convenzionalmente imposto-accettato. Le narrazioni difficili di Haring stimolano la moltiplicazione dei punti di vista. Al tempo stesso, tuttavia, siamo ben distanti da un’antinarrazione che esaurisce la sua carica nei territori un po’ freddi e concettuali del gioco linguistico. La sua pittura pone nel cuore dei suoi tracciati multisenso figure di chiara mostruosità, di evidente crudeltà, o al contrario di purezza e santità inequivocabili, fa violenza sull’occhio con le dimensioni giganti, i colori accesi, la rutilanza dinamica dei giochi che intercorrono fra i suoi segni. Pittura di effetti speciali, forse, o ancora più di immagini che giocano con il tragico della vita e lo mettono in movimento per aggredire le sbarre che normalmente rinchiudono le identità e i destini individuali entro rigide definizioni, come in un film di Spike Lee [19].
Il rapporto fra l’arte e la verosimiglianza fotografica (o cinematografica) è preso in considerazione, da Haring, nei _Diari_. Guardando il trittico delle delizie di Bosch [20], Haring si interroga sulla possibilità che nell’era della fotografia possa nascere uno strumento in grado di ridare all’uomo il senso di iperrealtà, smarrito nel predominio del “reale”, e intuisce un prossimo cambiamento reso possibile dal computer. Nel frattempo, Haring, che pratica una pittura adatta a essere tradotta digitalmente e anzi creata direttamente con il computer [21], dà il suo contributo costruendo mondi non reali, fatti di personaggi sintetici, simili a note musicali obbedienti a un ritmo e organizzati in una composizione, eppure fatti di «un segno molto “reale”» [22].


*Il sesso e lo spirito*

Alla questione del mistero, del caso, delle coincidenze, del sottrarsi all’univocità del discorso logico e del privilegiare l’ambigua ricchezza dell’immagine si associa la questione della spiritualità di Keith Haring.
La relazione vitale fra gli esseri che animano le sue composizioni sembra essere essenzialmente di natura sessuale, e l’energia che esprimono è spesso identificabile con il potere esercitato in senso negativo e minaccioso. Ci sono poi alcune opere che esprimono invece una comunicazione più leggera e gioiosa, di natura più immateriale e facilmente riassumibile come amore [23]. Più spesso i due livelli sono mescolati. Sesso e violenza, quando presenti, tendono a suggerire una percezione in bilico fra la leggerezza di ciò che è “finto”, mancando ogni tipo di realismo, e la pesantezza del messaggio diretto: in fondo, Haring ci mostra sesso e violenza allo stato puro, senza commento, senza dettagli, l’idea stessa della penetrazione o del fare violenza di un essere a un altro. La sua pittura si converte all’improvviso da gioco leggero in ideogramma, scrittura di idee: la danza costruisce una frase. Tutta l’arte di Haring viaggia su questo doppio binario: ai due estremi non ci sono due concetti, come nel paradosso, ma due diversi modi di percepire ciò che si vede e di definirne il linguaggio. Lo spettatore si sorprende a spostarsi da una visione superficiale e ilare, complice del gioco e sedotta dal suo ritmo e dai suoi colori vivaci, ad una più profonda e vulnerabile: il vetro del televisore è infranto, e noi vediamo direttamente l’uomo, proprio come nella nota performance di Haring. Al di là del vetro c’è la realtà, la cui miscela di bellezza e tragedia non è per Haring rappresentabile – la rappresentazione è forse troppo “mediata” – ma solo scrivibile. Guardando alcune delle sue opere si può restare impressionati dall’intensità trasmessa dalle figurette in azione. Haring riesce a colpire il nostro senso del pudore e a rendere improvvisamente amaro e difficoltoso il sorriso. Ma non è un mistero che la linea disegnata possa trasmettere emozioni in modo quanto mai efficace: lo hanno sottolineato di recente gli inserti animati in _Kill Bill_, o le scenette dei “simpatici” _happy tree friends_ (http://happytreefriends.atomfilms.com). Si potrebbe anzi sostenere che uno dei motivi che spingono Haring a utilizzare un linguaggio parente del fumetto sia il fatto che «il fumetto “nasca” emotivo, si definisca come linguaggio a partire dall’esigenza di non censurare emozioni che in altre occasioni vengono velate e attenuate» [24].
A differenza dei manga o degli anime giapponesi, nei quali una violenza a volte estrema è usata come monito e deterrente rispetto alla violenza medesima, come parte di una cultura fortemente segnata dal disastro atomico di Hiroshima e Nagasaki, Haring sembra invece mostrarci la violenza per ricordarci quanto profondamente sia insita nella nostra esistenza quotidiana, avviluppata senza soluzione di continuità con lo scorrere delle cose e il godimento della vita.
La sua visione globale dell’esistenza pesca nella tradizione spiritualista laica che percorre l’arte del XX secolo. In quella tradizione, assorbita avidamente da Haring attraverso i testi scritti (come ad esempio _The Art Spirit_ di Robert Henri, e _Lo spirituale nell’arte_ di Kandinsky), le opere, le performance e la lettura delle biografie degli artisti contemporanei (due nomi su tutti sembrano importanti: Beuys e Christo), Haring intende situarsi fin dall’inizio, mettendo in discussione molti aspetti del ruolo dell’artista, ma non la sua missione nei confronti dell’umanità. Da quella tradizione, e in generale dallo spiritualismo radicato nella cultura americana, Haring trae la sua religione, al di fuori e in contrasto con le chiese costituite [25]:

Come numerosi artisti americani degli anno Sessanta e Settanta, utilizza forme archetipiche, potenziandone l’aspetto comunicativo e di unione fra le diverse culture. Al centro di tutto il bambino, la figura della purezza, della bellezza spirituale. Le sue opere giocano sulle simmetrie, sull’equilibrio dinamico, tendono a comunicare energia, a mettere qualcosa in movimento nello spettatore, qualunque cosa rappresentino. Ordine e caos non servono semplicemente a raccontare l’importanza di questi due stati dell’esistenza, ma impattano sulla percezione in modo diretto e sensibile. In questo Haring non è distante dalla posizione di Pollock o di Rothko nei confronti dello spettatore: una posizione romantica, un tentativo di coinvolgimento emozionale e spirituale che si avvale di un _all over_ intensamente cromatico.
In visita a una mostra dell’amico Jean Tinguely, Haring rimane colpito dalla forza, anzi dalla violenza esercitata dalle opere sul pubblico, ritrovandovi la messa in opera compiuta di un proprio tentativo: il grande rispetto che mantiene costantemente nei confronti del pubblico, il suo invito a completare l’opera, interagendovi attivamente, non esclude affatto una posizione di forza consapevolmente assunta dall’artis [26]. Come la sua linea, come le sue figure, Haring non sta fermo ma si muove con determinazione verso lo spettatore, lo provoca e lo stimola, lo immerge in un’esperienza calda e mira a sommergerne l’individualità, trascinandolo nel mucchio.
La pittura è intesa da Haring come un dono, o uno scambio, un gesto che mette energia in circolo. L’opera è un tramite che collega l’artista e tutte le persone che la vedono (inclusi gli artisti di domani) in una comunità di coappartenenza, di condivisione. La sua pittura chiarisce l’esistenza di polarità etiche opposte, ma salvo poche eccezioni si astiene dall’esprimere giudizi, limitandosi a mostrare il bene e il male nel loro muto rincorrersi e mescolarsi. Come nei giudizi medioevali, nei quali fra i dannati si riconoscono sovente vescovi e personaggi altolocati, Haring mostra soprattutto il costante collegamento, nel mondo, fra attributi “santi” e abuso di potere. Nel suo portare all’estremo la mescolanza di amore e perversione Haring riesce in un colpo solo a elevare e a mettere in discussione ogni umana relazione, sfasciando tutte le connessioni comuni e stereotipate fra comportamenti e morale. Nel suo mondo è tale la varietà di connessioni dinamiche che non vi è possibilità di definizione. La relazione erotica omosessuale, forse in assoluto la più ricorrente, trova la sua esaltazione proprio in questa assenza di giudizio: non c’è immagine che suggerisca che l’omosessulità sia buona o cattiva, ma quasi ogni opera di Haring canta la sua energia, il suo potere di stare nel mondo. In questo senso, la spiritualità di Haring è fortemente politica: non c’è assoluzione globale, ma il giudizio tende a essere disperso e sostituito da una presa di posizione etica più radicale, oltre e contro il giudizio stesso, benché fortemente legata al presente, alla società e alla cultura in cui viviamo. Non si tratta allora di esprimere dissenso nei confronti del papa o del presidente degli Stati Uniti, implicati come agganci alla realtà da tutti conosciuta più che come bersagli diretti. L’opera di Haring mostra nella maniera più astratta possibile, ma sempre agganciata all’oggi, il mondo così com’è, con gli aspetti diabolici e quelli vitali, e soprattutto mostra un’idea di spiritualità che implica una presa di posizione costante, amorevole e coraggiosa nei confronti del presente.


----------

